# Cat regurgitating with pink liquid



## staciacat (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey all. I have a question about my cat. 

I have a 14 year old cat, Reggie, who today has eaten kibble 3 times and regurgitated it right back up. This is uncommon for Reggie, although it's happened before when we got a bad bag of kibble. Since we'd just started a new bag, we assumed this kibble was bad again, so we got new and put it in their bowls about 30 minutes ago.

Reggie again ate a little, drank, and puked it right back up. This time it had some pink tinge to the liquid that came up with the undigested food bits. Otherwise he's fine, drinking and using the cat pan. He's also eaten a few times and kept it down.

I called the vet and she didn't seem concerned at all, although she was rushed because of an emergency, so it didn't really settle my mind. Could the pink be blood? It was not red, just pink liquid around the brown kibble bits, and no smell to it.

EDIT: Reggie regurgitated again, this time it was definitely red mixed in with the food, and he's not keeping anything down, so we took him to the all night clinic. The vet still acted like nothing was wrong and we were idiots for worrying, which is making me pretty angry right now.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm glad you had your little one checked out. The red/pink is probably from irritation from vomiting so often, poor thing.

How is Reggie doing now?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Vets sometimes forget we know our furries best.

Vomiting stomach contents causes the stomach acid to irritate the esophagus. This could cause a bit of bleeding. There is medicine that be given to help this.

What about trying some caned food for a few days? It will be softer going down.

And if it happens again, take some of the vomit with you for them to see. Sounds gross, but it might help.


----------



## staciacat (Apr 12, 2007)

We might try canned food when we bring him home today, it depends on what the vet says. All the tests came back fine and he's keeping down fluids so far, so that's good. We did take some of the vomit with us - ew! 8O Heh. Reggie was caught eating packing paper Friday night so we were worried, but thankfully no blockage, so I wish we could just bring him home right now. Poor guy.


----------

